

Tell HN: MIT Team that won the Red Balloon Contest on Colbert Report Tonight - breck

Physicist Riley Crane, leader of the MIT team that won the DARPA contest will be on the Colbert Report tonight.<p>In other news, Boston is freezing cold and I can't wait to get back to SanFran tomorrow.
======
tjlipp
Finally... we can find Bin Ladin AND kidnapped children

